# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Μάρθα [Martha]

## Espresso Venezia

Φωτογράφησα σήμερα το αγαπημένο σκαρί στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.

Αλλά όταν θέλησα να ανεβάσω την φώτο του, ανακάλυψα ότι δεν έχουμε φτιάξει ακόμα thread δικό του.

Το ξεκινάω εγώ λοιπόν ευελπιστόντας στην αρωγή φωτογραφίων και πληροφοριών από τους ...ιστορικούς γκουρού του φόρουμ μας 
(Esperos, Roi, Ellinis) αλλά και από όποιον άλλον μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

Ένα σκαρί Ελληνικό, που ''χτίστηκε'' το 1968 στο Πέραμα. Τι σύμπτωση αλήθεια, ίδια χρονιά, στο Πέραμα κι αυτό, και να μου θυμίζει 
τόσο πολύ εμφανισιακά *το ''φετίχ'' μου καράβι* !!! 

MARTHA.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tα χάλια του τα μαύρα έχει το φουκαριάρικο...
Να σκεφτεί κανείς οτι όταν πρωτοταξίδεψε αποτέλεσε σταθμό για τη γραμμή Κυλλήνης-Ζακύνθου που μέχρι τότε ταξίδευαν "παντόφλες".
Το καράβι δούλεψε εκεί μέχρι που η εξέλιξη το έστειλε το 1989 στη γραμμή Νεάπολη-Κύθηρα-Αντικύθηρα.
Εκεί έμεινε μέχρι την κατάρευση του Μοίρα το 1996 οπότε και έδεσε στα Αμπελάκια, όπου και το φωτογράφησε ο Espresso.

----------


## Haddock

Δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου αυτό το βαπόρι και είναι του 1968! Για 40 χρονών και παραμελημένο μια δεκαετία, όπως λέει ο Ελληνίς, μια χαρά στέκεται. Ταξίδεψε καθόλου στο Αιγαίο ή μόνο στο Ιόνιο??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νικόλα από ότι ξέρω από το *FAKTA* έχει ταξιδέψει και στη γραμμή Γύθειο - Κύθηρα.

Οι πιό ειδικοί σίγουρα θα ξέρουν να μας πουν.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, είχε κάνει κάποια στιγμή και Γύθειο-Κύθηρα.

Στα πρώτα του χρόνια είχε κάνει κάποια ταξίδια από Πειραιά προς Σαρωνικό και από Ραφήνα προς Στύρα-Μαρμάρι.

Έχει επίσης περάσει από δύο τουλάχιστον μετασκευές, μια νωρίς που του άλλαξε τη μορφή της πλώρης και μια τη δεκαετία 80 νομίζω που του επέκτεινε τις υπερκατασκευές.

----------


## Haddock

Τώρα με πιάσατε αδιάβαστο... Γνώριζα για το Μάρθα του Μοίρα στον Σαρωνικό, αλλά δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου στο πλοίο της φωτογραφίας! Δεν το είχα δει σε φωτογραφία και είχα την εντύπωση ότι το Μάρθα ήταν αμιγώς επιβατικό (σαν το Μαριώ-Σαρωνίς). Ο Μοίρας δηλαδή το είχε ναυπηγήσει το 1968 για τη γραμμή της Ζακύνθου?

Γνωρίζουμε τον ναυπηγό του, διότι όπως επισήμανε ο *Espresso Venezzia*, οι γραμμές του μοιάζουν με το λατρευτό _Κάρυστος_...

----------


## Ellinis

Το μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι πως ναυπηγήθηκε στου Κορωναίου.

Πράγματι, ναυπηγήθηκε για τη γραμμή της Ζακύνθου, και θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε κάποια φωτογραφία του από τα πρώτα του χρόνια, με την αρχική του μορφή.

----------


## nautikos

Να δουμε το Μαρθα και απο καποια αλλη οπτικη γωνια :Wink:  Μωρε μια χαρα καραβακι ειναι, κριμα που σαπιζει τοσα χρονια...

martha.jpg

----------


## mandiam

Τωρα παει παιδια...δυστυχως σαπισε!!!πολλα κριμα για πολλα βαπορια μας πρεπει να λεμε που καθονται κ σαπιζουν αντι να προσφερουν στα νησια μας που τα εχουν αναγκη πολυτιμα αγαθα,υπηρεσιες και μια σιγουρια κυριως τους χειμμερινους μηνες!ξερει κανεις τι ποτε θα ερθει το τελος του....??

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο έχει προφανώς κατασχεθεί, για αυτό και παραμένει τόσα χρόνια να σαπίζει. 
Τώρα για το πότε θα πάει για κόψιμο, όποτε το πάρουν απόφαση οι πιστωτές του...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και απο μία άλλη οπτική γωνία.
martha.jpg

ακόμη μια φωτογραφία  
martha.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Με το Μάρθα έχω ταξιδέψει μία και μόνο φορά από το Αργοστόλι στη Ζάκυνθο. Πρέπει να ήταν το 1984 ή 1985. 
Για μερικά συνεχόμενα καλοκαίρια ταξίδευε μεταξύ Αργοστολίου και της πόλης της Ζακύνθου με πολύ καλές πληρότητες από ότι θυμάμαι. Ήταν μια γραμμή που εξυπηρετούσε πάρα πολύ τους τουρίστες, όπως η τωρινή γραμμή της Πεσσάδας. 

Το Μάρθα ήταν για μένα το μπλε πλοίο της Ζακύνθου, επειδή είχε την μπλε ρίγα. Το άλλο ήταν το κόκκινο. Πρέπει να ήταν το Πρωτεύς. Είχε μια κόκκινη (πορτοκαλί) ρίγα.

----------


## scoufgian

> και απο μία άλλη οπτική γωνία .
> martha.jpg


στη φωτογραφια του Νικου ,βλεπουμε το Μαρθα,διπλα αλλο ενα μικρο πλοιο και δεξια του ενα πιο μεγαλο απο το Μαρθα.Ξερουμε ποιο ειναι?

----------


## nautikos

> στη φωτογραφια του Νικου ,βλεπουμε το Μαρθα,διπλα αλλο ενα μικρο πλοιο και δεξια του ενα πιο μεγαλο απο το Μαρθα.Ξερουμε ποιο ειναι?


Προκειται για το *Menhir*  :Wink: .

----------


## scoufgian

> Προκειται για το *Menhir* .


σ ευχαριστω  nautike....... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σχετικά με το πλοίο που είναι δίπλα στο Μάρθα.
Το πλοίο "Menhir" έχει ταξιδέψει στην Ελλάδα το 1994 με το όνομα "SAFARI". Πλοίαρχος του ήταν ο γνωστός καπετάνιος Σίμος Μάρκου.
Η γραμμή του ήταν Ιταλία-Τουρκία.
Αυτό δεν κράτησε πολύ και πωλήθηκε στην Πορτογαλλία, όπου πήρε το όνομα "LOBO MARINHO", το 2003 "LOBO MARINHO 1" και το 2003 "LOBO DOS MARES".

Σχετικά με το "Μάρθα" είναι πολύ σημαντικά όσα μας γράφει ο φίλος Appia 1978.
Ακολουθεί μια εικόνα με το "Μάρθα" αραγμένο στη Νεάπολη Λακωνίας. Η εικόνα προέχεται από ταξιδιωτικό οδηγό της περιοχής. 

Το Μάρθα στη Νεάπολη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι ενα screenshot του ΜΑΡΘΑ όταν ταξίδευε ακόμη και με τα "σαγόνια του καρχαρία" ορθάνοιχτα. Είναι πριν την τελευταία του μετασκευή που έκλεισε τα πλαϊνά ανοίγματα και "γέμισε" τις υπερκατασκευές.

martha1.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Για waaaait λιγο! Εννοεις οτι το Μαρθα κατασκευαστηκε οπως το βλεπω απο πανω?? Ποτε μετασκευαστηκε σε νορμαλ καραβι? Σαν παντοφλα ειναι (ή τουλαχιστον εγω το βλεπω ετσι)!

----------


## esperos

Να  και  μια  φώτο  του  σε  ενδιάμεση  κατάσταση  με  τις  original  τσιμινιέρες  του,  εδώ  απέναντι  από  την  ιχθυόσκαλα  Κερατσινίου.

MARTHA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλά είστε απίστευτοι .... Step by step!!! Finnpartner_1966 τι να πει κανείς  :Surprised: .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

2 ερωτησεις: Α) Υπαρχει καμια φωτο του as built, απο τετοια γωνια? Β) Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο διπλα του (που μαλλον εχει και πισω γεφυρα απ'οτι βλεπω)?

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική δουλειά Ellinis και Esperos!

----------


## Ellinis

> Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο διπλα του (που μαλλον εχει και πισω γεφυρα απ'οτι βλεπω)?


είναι το μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο MISTRAL που έκανε Ηράκλειο-Θήρα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mε ποιας εταιριας τα σινιαλα?

----------


## Ellinis

Mε αυτά της AIS που το είχε τουλάχιστον το 1984.

----------


## esperos

> Mε ποιας εταιριας τα σινιαλα?


Aetolian  Line  Shipping  Co.  ( ALS )

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Είχα ταξιδέψει με το "ΜΑΡΘΑ" πολλές φορές στην γραμμή Κυλλήνης Ζακύνθου. Κάποτε συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν το έβλεπα πια, και πήρα απόφαση ότι δεν θα το ξανάβλεπα, όσπου μια ωραία μέρα του 1992, το είδα να σαλπάρει στο Καψάλι των Κυθήρων. Απρόσμενη και ευχάριστη συνάντηση... Η τελευταία...

Το θυμάμαι με τα πλαϊνά ανοιχτά, όπως η φωτογραφία που παρέθεσε ο αγαπητός "Ellinis".

Πράγματι, όπως ανέφερε ο φίλος "Elinnis", θυμάμαι ότι το πρώτο φέρρυ μετά τις "παντόφλες" στην γραμμή Κυλλήνη-Ζάκυνθος ήταν το "Μάρθα". Νομίζω ότι είχε είσοδο αυτοκινήτων και στην πλώρη και στην πρύμνη. Μετά ήρθαν το "Πρωτεύς", το άτυχο "Ζάκυνθος" και το άκομψο αλλά γρήγορο "Dimitrios Moiras". Μήπως έχουμε φωτογραφία του "Πρωτεύς" ή του "Dimitrios Moiras";

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφίες του Πρωτεύς θα βρείς εδώ και του Δημήτριος Μοίρας εδώ. 
Τώρα για το Μάρθα, δε νομίζω να είχε και πρύμνιο καταπέλτη.

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

΄Φίλε "Ελληνίς",
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Φαίνεται ότι δεν θυμόμουν καλά για τον πρύμνιο καταπέλτη του "ΜΑΡΘΑ".
Ωστε το "Δημήτριος Μοίρας" έγινε "Νόνα Μαίρη"... Με αυτό το πλοίο έκανα το τελευταίο ταξίδι με τον πατέρα μου. Πήγαμε μαζί από Κυλληνη στην Ζάκυνθο τον Δεκέμβριο του 1993... Αλλά γύρισα μετά τέσσερεις μέρες μόνος μου...

----------


## χαικαλης αντωνης

ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΗΓΑΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ! ΕΧΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ .ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΓΚΥΡΑ, ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΡΙΝΑ ΙΣΙΟ! ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΟΨΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑΝ!  ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΩ!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

το δα τελικα και εγω απο κοντα το καυμενο το μαρθα.πολυ σαπιλα .να δω ποτε θα κανει βουτια στα νερα της σαλαμινας

ΜΑΡΘΑ.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, το ΜΑΡΘΑ συμμετέχει στην ταινία &#171;Δονούσα&#187; με μερικά εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά πλάνα του. Η ταινία, αρχές δεκαετίας 1990, αναφέρεται στο ομώνυμο νησί αλλά έχει γυριστεί στα Κύθηρα. ;-)

----------


## aegina

Exw mia aporia sxetika me mia foto tou ELLINIS pou deixnei to Martha prin ti metatropi tou.Me auti ti morfi taxideue sto Saroniko  :Confused: , kai akoma prin ti metatropi tou thimizei ligo mia pantofla kleistou typou to AGIOS DIONISIOS ekane taxidia sto Saroniko ti dekaetia tou `70, exoun kamia sxediastiki sxesi auta ta dio?Diladi to MARTHA itan i proti pantofla kleistou typou stin Ellada?Euxaristw kai signomi an egina kourastikos! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε aegina, ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο για να δούμε το *"Μάρθα"* όπως ναυπηγήθηκε από τα Ναυπηγεία *Κορωναίου.*

Ο καλός φίλος *Eugenio B.*, από τη Νάπολη της Ιταλίας, άρχισε να φωτογραφίζει παλιά ναυτιλιακά περιοδικά που έχει στο αρχείο του και να μας τις στέλνει.
Ο Eugenio B είναι ιταλός από τον πατέρα του και έλληνας από την μητέρα του και αγαπά πολύ τα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν στην Αδριατική και το Ιόνιο τις δεκετίες του '60, του '70 και του '80.

Από τον Eugenio B, τον Ellinis και εμένα το "Μάρθα" του Μοίρα...

Μάρθα.JPG

----------


## Haddock

Το ΜΑΡΘΑ στην αρχική του μορφή έχει πολλές ομοιότητες με ένα άλλο ελληνικό τέκνο, το *PORTOFERRAIO*.

Από το *naviearmatori*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τουλαχιστον απιστευτα ντοκουμεντα!Μπραβο στην προσπαθεια σας δεν περιμενα να δω ποτε το μαρθα ετσι.Σας βαζω ενα task εκτος θεματος, μηπως μπορειτε να βρειτε φωτο του αιγευς του νομικου με ενα φουγαρο και 4 βαρκες!Απιστευτο ομως το γνωστο περιοδικο ειχε βαλει μια μικρη τετοια φωτο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό που θέλεις θα βρεθεί.
Κυττάξτε, στο μεταξύ την καθέλκυση του πλοίου *"Θάσος".*
Πρόκειται για το μετέπειτα *"Καστριανή Κέας"*, ή για κάποιο άλλο;
Πρέπει να καθελκύστηκε την ίδια χρονιά με το *"Μάρθα".*
Κυττάξτε εδώ

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...828#post190828

----------


## SHELL

Χάρηκα πολύ που ειδα φωτογραφίες από το Μάρθα αν και δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση. Έχω ταξιδεύσει πολλές φορές στη γραμμή της Ζακύνθου αλλα το θυμάμαι λίγο. Εκείνο που θυμάμαι σίγουρα είναι ότι μέχρι κάποια εποχή είχε καταπέλτη μόνο στην πλώρη και μετά απέκτησε και στην πρύμνη, έτσι ενώ ήταν πιο αργό από τον Πρωτεία και το Ζάκυνθος φόρτωνε και ξεφόρτωνε πιο γρήγορα οπότε μείωνε την συνολική διάρκεια του ταξιδίου.

----------


## KOMAJEC

...δηλαδή της Μάρθας!

Το πλοίο είτε ταξίδευε για Κυλλήνη είτε για Αργοστόλι, έδενε στη Ζάκυνθο *πάντα* με την πλώρη και στα λιμάνια προορισμού του με την πρύμνη. Δηλαδή έμπαινε το αυτοκίνητο στην Κυλλήνη ή το Αργοστόλι με τη μούρη, χωρίς μανούβρα και έβγαινε επίσης χωρίς μανούβρα στη Ζάκυνθο. Έτσι πάντα κέρδιζαν χρόνο στον κατάπλου στη Ζάκυνθο, αφού το πλοίο δε χρειαζόταν να γυρίσει.

Όσοι είναι πάνω από 30 θα το θυμούνται δεμένο στη Ζάκυνθο πάντα στο ίδιο σημείο, στη Στήλη των Πεσόντων, με τα σαγόνια του ανοιχτά, σαν αρματαγωγό του Ναυτικού............

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Αρα καλά θυμόμουνα ότι είχε εισόδους αυτοκινήτων στην πλώρη και στην πρύμνη, όπως είχα γράψει στο σχόλιό μου στις 16-11-08. Ενας χρόνος ακριβώς! Πως πέρασε τόσο γρήγορα! Πώς πέρασε ο χρόνος... Πως πέρασαν τα χρόνια... Καλά να είμαστε!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ σωστός! Έτσι το θυμάμαι και εγώ στα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια μεταξύ Αργοστολίου και πόλης της Ζακύνθου  :Wink: 




> ...δηλαδή της Μάρθας!
> 
> Το πλοίο είτε ταξίδευε για Κυλλήνη είτε για Αργοστόλι, έδενε στη Ζάκυνθο *πάντα* με την πλώρη και στα λιμάνια προορισμού του με την πρύμνη. Δηλαδή έμπαινε το αυτοκίνητο στην Κυλλήνη ή το Αργοστόλι με τη μούρη, χωρίς μανούβρα και έβγαινε επίσης χωρίς μανούβρα στη Ζάκυνθο. Έτσι πάντα κέρδιζαν χρόνο στον κατάπλου στη Ζάκυνθο, αφού το πλοίο δε χρειαζόταν να γυρίσει.
> 
> Όσοι είναι πάνω από 30 θα το θυμούνται δεμένο στη Ζάκυνθο πάντα στο ίδιο σημείο, στη Στήλη των Πεσόντων, με τα σαγόνια του ανοιχτά, σαν αρματαγωγό του Ναυτικού............

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το πλοίο σαπίζει τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια στα Αμπελάκια το έχουμε δει σε αρκετές πόζες να είναι σκουριασμένο και θλιβερό. 
Ας το δούμε όμως και σε μια πόζα όταν έγραφε τίτλους... 
43 χρόνια πριν και στα Ναυπηγεία Αφών Κορωναίου μας ποζάρει το ΜΑΡΘΑ δίπλα σε μια φορτηγίδα πριν ακόμη έρθει σε επαφή με το υγρό στοιχείο. 
Όπως αναφέρει το άρθρο το κόστος κατασκευής έφτασε τα 14 εκατ. δρχ. και οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 58 x 11 x 2,8 μέτρα.

Από το περιοδικό "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" του 1967
martha1.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Κυριολεκτικά αγνώριστο ¶ρη!!! Συνάμα και πολύ όμορφο  :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## χαικαλης αντωνης

Μηπως υπαρχει κανενα νεο απο την γριουλα μας?

----------


## alex29

nai re paidia kamia fotografia kainourgia apo tin salamina yparxei

----------


## Express Pigasos

παντως ακουγεται οτι το πλοιο ειναι τοσο μπλεγμενο λογω χρεων εδω και 10 χρονια...που δεν μπορει ουτε καν να κινηθει....σαπιζει στου Βεκρη μεχρι να το παρει η θαλασσα....και τραγικη ειρωνεια απεναντι ακριβως γινονται επισκευες και χτιζοναι νεα πλοια....

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πραγματι πολυ μπλεξιμο δεν υπαρχει επιστροφη κριμα για το καραβακι που απο το 1968 μεχρι και το 1987 μας ταξιδευε  συνεχως με μια μονο μικρη αναπαυλα 4 μηνων που πηγε στον Αργοσαρωνικο και μετα ξαναγυρισε.
Χωρουσε 18 1ομετρα φορτηγα η 90 περιπου Ι.Χ τρια στο ΄πλατος. Επιανε τη Κυλληνη σε 1,30 λεπτα αλλα ηταν πολυ γρηγορο στην φωτοεκφωρτωση λογω των καταπελτων πλωρα πρυμα.
Η εταιρια του αποφασισε να αλλαξει τις μηχανες στο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ λογω μικρης ισχυος για το πλοιο εκεινο των 100,5μ. 3300ιπποι οπου τοποθετηθηκαν δυο SOULGER 9000 ιππων και ετσι στο ΜΑΡΘΑ εβαλαν τις μηχανες του ΜΟΙΡΑΣ και επιασε τα 15 μιλλια.Κριμα λαθη επι λαθων θα μπορουσε να ειναι ακομα εδω και να ταξιδευει στη γραμμη Αγιος Νικολαος Βολιμων Πεσαδας Κεφαλληνιας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα μπορούσε, αλλά δυστυχώς ...
Κρίμα, και το είχα βρει ιδιάιτερα συμπαθητικό ταξιδεύοντας τα καλοκαίρια από Αργοστόλι για Ζάκυνθο.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αν θυμαμαι καλα καθε Κυριακη πρωι πηγαινε στο Αργοστολι και εκανε περιπου 2,30 ωρες.
Σημερα υπαρχει καθημερινη συν δεση με δυο δρομολογια την ημερα απο Βολιμες για Πεσαδα. Το ΜΑΡΘΑΚΙ ηταν μανα για αυτη τη γραμμη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Βεβαίως, έχει κανείς τώρα 2 φορές την ημέρα σύνδεση, αλλά για να περάσω το στενό Κεφαλληνίας-Ζακύνθου (ιδιαίτερα Χειμώνα), θα προτιμούσα 10 φορές το Μάρθα από το ¶ντζελα  :Wink:

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Σωστα φιλε μου και το καλοκαιρι στα 5 μπποφορ σταματαει ασε  που κανει 1,45 με 9 μιλλια  που πηγαινει και τελος Οκτωβριου σταματαει. Κατα τη γνωμη μου υποβαθμιζεται η γραμμη. Ενα καραβακι τυπου ΜΑΡΘΑΣ πιστευω οτι θα ηταν ιδανικη λυση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου! 
Το θυμάμαι στο Αργοστόλι να δένει με την πρύμνη και όταν φτάναμε στη Ζάκυνθο, με την πλώρη. Κάτι το πρωτόγνωρο τότε για μένα, σε μεγάλο πλοίο.




> Σωστα φιλε μου και το καλοκαιρι στα 5 μπποφορ σταματαει ασε που κανει 1,45 με 9 μιλλια που πηγαινει και τελος Οκτωβριου σταματαει. Κατα τη γνωμη μου υποβαθμιζεται η γραμμη. Ενα καραβακι τυπου ΜΑΡΘΑΣ πιστευω οτι θα ηταν ιδανικη λυση.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ηταν το μεγαλο του ατου οι δυο καταπελτες. Κερδιζε πολυ χρονο στην εισοδο εξοδο οχηματων, και την ευχαριστηση των οδηγων που δεν εκαναν μανουβρες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Μαρθα* οταν ηταν στα καλα του, πριν σκουριασει, κλπ
Ντοκυμανταιρ παραγωγης 1ης Ιανουαριου 1980  απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...478&thid=14028

3.jpg
4.jpg
10.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στις δοξες του με τα παληα φουγαρα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARTHA αρχες θερους του 1996 στον πειραια

negative (730).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, ellinis, βαγγελις ροκκος

----------


## Appia_1978

Παλιά, πρέπει να ομολογήσω, δε μου άρεσε. Βλέπετε, το σύγκρινα πάντα με το Πρωτεύς και το Ιονίς. Αλλά, τώρα τελευταία, όσο πιο πολύ βλέπω φωτογραφίες του, τόσο πιο πολύ μου αρέσει  :Wink:  Ακούραστος εργάτης!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι απο τα παντοφλογενη πλοια ηταν το πιο αξιοπρεπες σε εμφανιση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> MARTHA αρχες θερους του 1996 στον πειραια
> 
> negative (730).jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, ellinis, βαγγελις ροκκος


 Πανεμορφη  συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο Ben Bruce

----------


## alex29

ena mikro kouklaki einai...

----------


## χαικαλης αντωνης

Για οσους την ζησαμε ταξιδευοντας αυτες οι ομορφες φωτογραφιες μας πηγαινουν πισω στα παιδικα μας χρονια!!!!!

----------


## spiros tzanakos

exw k egw kapoies fwto tou vaporiou alla to thema me thn analhsh k tis diastaseis pou exei to naytilia den mporw na ths anevasw 3 xronia twra mia fwto k ayth me voitheia anevasa k den exw to xroiko perithwrio na allazw analush stis fwto k diastaseis k exw arketes apo vaporia

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΓΥΡΙΣΑΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕ ΧΟΡΤΑΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΡΘΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ..ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡΓΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ.ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΦΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Μαζι ταξεδευαμε φιλε εγω ειμουν οδηγος σχεδον καθημερινα μεσα στο ΜΑΡΘΑ σε ολες του τις μορφες που αλλαξε απο τις μετασκευες.
Ειπα στον Κωστα τον Μοιρα να μη το επαιρνε απο την Ζακυνθο και να το εβαζε Αγιο Νικολαο Πεσαδα, ασε που αν ηταν εδω με το ναυαγιο του ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ δε θα ερχοταν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ οποτε ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρια να μεινει μονιμα στη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης, δυστυχως η οικογενεια Μοιρα ειχαν αλλη γνωμη.
Ας θυμηθουμε μερικους απο τους πλοιαρχους του οπως ο καπτα Γιαννης Γιατρας [Κολλας] ο Κεφαλλωνιτης Ευαγγελατος ο Αναργυρος Σαρρης στην πρωτη πλοιαρχια του, ο Χαραμαντας ο Ακης Ζηβας και ο Θεοδωρος Νταβαρης. Επισης να θυμηθουμε τον μπαρμαν τον Γιαννη τον Φυκια οπως τον φωναζαμε τον Διονυση Μπαστα [ουτα] τον Φραγκογιαννη και τον Υποπλοιαρχο Ταση Τσουκαλα.
Κριμα που η κακη διαχειρηση οδηγησε το συμπαθητικο αυτο πλοιο εκει που ειναι σημερα

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΜΕ( ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΣΤΑΦΥΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ) ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ Ο ΧΗΣΤΟΣ O CAPTAIN ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟ ΝΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΥΑΡΧΟ ΤΟ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΗ.ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΟΣΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ..

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το τελευταιο ταξιδι το εκανε 16 Αυγουστου ημερα Αγιου Γερασιμου με εκδρομη για το Αργοστολι  με υποπλοιαρχο τον Νικο Σπινο και τον Γιωργο Γιαννουλη. Μαζι ειχε ταξιδεψει και ο πρωην καπετανιος του Γιαν νης Γιατρας.

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑΙ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ ΠΗΓΕ Ο ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Ο CAPTAIN ΠΗΓΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΩ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΟΣ..

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Απολυτα σωστος

----------


## Ellinis

Στο περιοδικό "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" της εποχής εκείνης δεν έλειψε και μια φωτογραφία από την καθέλκυση του ΜΑΡΘΑ στα ναυπηγεία Κορωναίου στο Πέραμα.
Για τους φίλους CHIEF OFF και Βαγγέλη Ρόκο που μας μετέφεραν τις αναμνήσεις τους από το μικρό φέρι. 

MMART.jpg

----------


## aegina

Ari to allo pou fenaite sti foto pio einai?

----------


## Ellinis

Μου φαίνεται για κάποιο από τα μικρά επιβατηγά της γραμμής Πειραιά- Σαλαμίνα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ ellinis ΤΕΛΕΙΑ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ...ΠΟΛΟΙ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΑΚΡΥΖΟΥΝ.. :Mad:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι ενα screenshot του ΜΑΡΘΑ όταν ταξίδευε ακόμη και με τα "σαγόνια του καρχαρία" ορθάνοιχτα. Είναι πριν την τελευταία του μετασκευή που έκλεισε τα πλαϊνά ανοίγματα και "γέμισε" τις υπερκατασκευές.
> 
> martha1.jpg


Το *ΜΑΡΘΑ* στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου την ιδια περιοδο

Zante.jpg

www.delcampe.net

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ειναι το πλοιο της φωτογραφιας. Για λιγο  διαστημα  ειχαν βγαλει το μπλε χρωμα, και μετα το ξαναβαλαν.

----------


## aegina

Ontos einai o AG.DIONISIOS.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ας με διωρθωσουν οι παλαιοτεροι, το πλοιο πρεπει να πηγαινε καποια φεγγαρια μεχρι Κυσσαμο απο Νεαπολη. Τωρα αν το πλοιο ειναι εκει απο το 1996 τοτε καλα κραταει ακομα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως αναφέρθηκε στον ΟΛΠ για απομάκρυνση και εκποίηση πλοίων, μέσα σε όλα είναι και το Μάρθα. Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο στις 31/01/2011 στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή, που βρίσκετε ακόμη και σήμερα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΜΑΡΘΑ 01 31-01-2011.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πραγματι πολυ μπλεξιμο δεν υπαρχει επιστροφη κριμα για το καραβακι που απο το 1968 μεχρι και το 1987 μας ταξιδευε  συνεχως με μια μονο μικρη αναπαυλα 4 μηνων που πηγε στον Αργοσαρωνικο και μετα ξαναγυρισε.
> Χωρουσε 18 1ομετρα φορτηγα η 90 περιπου Ι.Χ τρια στο ΄πλατος. Επιανε τη Κυλληνη σε 1,30 λεπτα αλλα ηταν πολυ γρηγορο στην φωτοεκφωρτωση λογω των καταπελτων πλωρα πρυμα.
> .........


Να λοιπον και ενα δρομολογιο του _Μαρθα_ στον Αργοσαρωνικο απο το ΒΗΜΑ της 1ης Απριλιου 1969. Το μονο που δεν θυμομουνα ηταν οτι πηγαινε μεχρι το Λεωνιδιο.

19690401 Martha Vima.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> κριμα για το καραβακι που απο το 1968 μεχρι και το 1987 μας ταξιδευε  συνεχως με μια μονο μικρη αναπαυλα 4 μηνων που πηγε στον Αργοσαρωνικο και μετα ξαναγυρισε.


Βαγγέλη, το ΜΑΡΘΑ το 1974 έκανε για λίγο και τη γραμμή Ραφήνα-Στύρα/ Κάρυστο-Μαρμάρι. Τον Αύγουστο του 1974 επιτάχθηκε λόγω των γεγονότων της Κύπρου.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ετσι ειναι Αρη.  Στη Ζακυνθο ηλθε το 1968 εμεινε εξη μηνες και μετα πηγε Αργοσαρωνικο για ενα καλοκαιρι μονο χτυπησε σε καποια ξερα εκει, και τον Οκτωμβριο ξαναγυρισε στη Ζακυνθο οπου εμεινε  μεχρι το 1990.
Με τη δρομολογηση του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ παροπλιστηκε για αρκετο καιρο στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου, απ οπου εκτελεσε ενα μονο δρομολογιο  για Αργοστολι στην εορτη του Αγ. Γερασιμου, και αργοτερα ανεχωρησε για τη καινουργια του γραμμη Γυθειο Ελαφηνησο Κυθηρα.
Με την επιστρατευση οντως για λιγες ημερες ελειψε οπως και το ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ.
Προσωπικη μου γνωμη  την οποια ειπα στον Κ. Μοιρα οτι ηταν λαθος η απομακρυνση του  ΜΑΡΘΑ απο τη Ζακυνθο διοτι , πρωτον με το ναυαγιο του ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ευρισκομενο το ΜΑΡΘΑ στη Ζακυνθο θα ηταν απιθανο να ελθει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ,  και δευτερον ηταν το ιδανικοτερο πλοιο να δρομολογηθει στη καινουργια και ανθιζουσα τοτε γραμμη  Αγιος Νικολαος Πεσαδα Κεφαλλονιας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ας με διωρθωσουν οι παλαιοτεροι, το πλοιο πρεπει να πηγαινε καποια φεγγαρια μεχρι Κυσσαμο απο Νεαπολη. Τωρα αν το πλοιο ειναι εκει απο το 1996 τοτε καλα κραταει ακομα.


Το *Μαρθα* ηταν δρομολογημενο απο την Νεαπολη για τα Κυθηρα τον Οκτωβριο 1990 κατα την _Ναυτεμπορικη_.

19901002 NAut.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ακριβως γιατι το καλοκαιρι του 1990 εφυγε απο τη Ζακυνθο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο το φωτογραφικό θησαυρό που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή.
Η καθέλκιση του Μάρθα το 1968 στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

MARTHA 1968.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ιστορική και ανεκτίμητη φωτογραφία φίλε Παντελή, με το _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ βέβαια στην πρώτη του μορφή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφημένο πριν 4 μήνες απο το εκκλησάκι, στον κόλπο στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας που βρίσκετε αρκετά χρόνια......περιμένοντας το τέλος του.

ΜΑΡΘΑ 04 03-02-2013.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

τα άλμπουρα από το καραβάκι που μπατάρισε δίπλα του τσάκισαν τη βάρκα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φωτογραφημένο πριν 4 μήνες απο το εκκλησάκι, στον κόλπο στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας που βρίσκετε αρκετά χρόνια......περιμένοντας το τέλος του.
> 
> ΜΑΡΘΑ 04 03-02-2013.jpg


Και να δούμε για πόσα χρόνια ακόμα θα βρίσκεται εκεί. Έχει συμπληρώσει ήδη στην ίδια θέση δεκαεπτά χρόνια (!!!) και ειλικρινά αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω πόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα - μπέρδεμα μπορεί να υπάρχει με πιστωτές, κληρονόμους, δικαιούχους, τράπεζες κλπ. κλπ. Εντάξει, όλοι γνωρίζουμε τον γραφειοκρατικό - δικαστικό λαβύρινθο αυτής της χώρας, αλλά εδώ πιά μιλάμε κοντά για δύο δεκαετίες. Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει κάποιος που να κερδίζει διατηρώντας σε αυτή την κατάσταση ένα "πεθαμένο" εδώ και πολύ καιρό πλοίο ???

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

άλλο ένα πλοίο που έγραψε ιστορία ένα πλοίο που αν δεν είχε μπερδέματα θα ταξίδευε ακόμα και σήμερα και θα εξυπηρετούσε κάποιες γραμμές.δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία κάποια στιγμή θα ακούσουμε όλοι το ''μοιραίο'' ότι πάει στα δυαλυτύρια.το μοναδικό κέρδος είναι ότι το βλέπουμε ακόμα μισό ζώντανο.απ'ότι δείχνει αντέχει στο χρόνο..μη ξεχνάμε ότι είναι δύο καραβια μέσα σε ένα..

----------


## cpt. mimis

Κανείς δεν κερδίζει αλλά....  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Μαρθα* πριν απο 30+ χρονια.  Εδω δρομολογια (Νεαπολη Κυθηρα) τον Νοεμβριο 1991 απο την _Ναυτεμπορικη_.

19911030 all2 Nautemborikh.jpg

*Μαρθα*
Μartha.jpg
http://kithiraikanea.blogspot.com/20...1_archive.html

Το γνωστο βιντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V63NDvRGw_Y απο το οποιο πηρα μερικες σκηνες

Μαρθα βιντεο.jpg

*Μαρθα* και παλιν *Μαρθα*

Μαρθα 3.jpg

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

πανέμορφο!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Μαρθα στην Ζακυνθο πριν την πρωτη του αλλαγη.

Zante.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτική εικόνα, ωστόσο όπως διακρίνουμε έχει ήδη υποστεί την πρώτη του αλλαγή, μιας και φέρει σύστημα ανοιγόμενης στα πλάγια πλώρης, όπως στα αρματαγωγά. Το _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί με _απλό καταπέλτη_ στη πλώρη, και αυτή η προσθήκη πρέπει να έγινε γύρω στο 1971.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το 1997 ηθελε να το <χτυπησει> ο κωστας παναγιωτοπουλος που ειχε τοτε το ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑ. στην γραμμη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Διαβάζοντας αυτές τις ημέρες ξανά τα ποστ που είχαν γραφτεί παλαιότερα στο παρόν θέμα του πλοίου, είδα σε αρκετά από αυτά να αναφέρεται ότι αν το _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ δεν είχε τα οικονομικά "μπερδέματα" που οδήγησαν στον μόνιμο παροπλισμό του από το 1996, θα ήταν ακόμα εδώ και θα ταξίδευε μέχρι και σήμερα είτε στη Ζάκυνθο είτε σε "άλλες γραμμές".

Κάτι τέτοιο βέβαια δεν θα μπορούσε για κανένα λόγο να ισχύει. Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το _1968_, και το αργότερο το _2003_ θα μας αποχαιρετούσε ούτως ή άλλως οριστικά και αμετάκλητα με την συμπλήρωση 35ετίας. Για να μην πω βέβαια και νωρίτερα, από το 2000 πιθανότατα, όταν λόγω του ναυαγίου του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ και των όσων επακολούθησαν είχε αποσυρθεί οριστικά (ως παράδειγμα) και το ίδιας χρονιάς κατασκευής ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ.




> ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ ΚΑΙ  ΠΙΣΩ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΓΚΥΡΑ, ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΡΙΝΑ ΙΣΙΟ! ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΟΨΑΝ ΚΑΙ  ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑΝ!


Δεν νομίζω ότι το _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ "κόπηκε και μεγάλωσε" ποτέ στη διάρκεια της σταδιοδρομίας του. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, υπέστει δύο επεμβάσεις - μετασκευές. Στην πρώτη, το 1971, προστέθηκαν τα ανοιγόμενα φτερά στο μπροστινό μέρος, τα οποία βέβαια μετέτρεψαν την πλώρη παντόφλας σε "κανονική". Στην δεύτερη, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το 1981, έκλεισαν τα πλαινά ανοίγματα και γέμισαν οι υπερκατασκευές, όπως είχε γράψει παλαιότερα και ο Ellinis.




> Έχει επίσης περάσει από δύο τουλάχιστον μετασκευές,   μια νωρίς που του άλλαξε τη μορφή της πλώρης και μια τη δεκαετία 80   νομίζω που του επέκτεινε τις υπερκατασκευές.





> Kαι ενα screenshot του ΜΑΡΘΑ όταν ταξίδευε ακόμη   και με τα "σαγόνια του καρχαρία" ορθάνοιχτα. Είναι πριν την τελευταία   του μετασκευή που έκλεισε τα πλαϊνά ανοίγματα και "γέμισε" τις   υπερκατασκευές.


Τώρα όσον αφορά το ότι "δεν είχε καρίνα" και από κάτω ήταν "ίσιο" (flat), δεν μπορώ να το αμφισβητήσω με στοιχεία αλλά μου φαίνεται εντελώς απίθανο κάτι τέτοιο.  




> Diladi to MARTHA itan i proti pantofla kleistou typou stin Ellada?


Το _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ μαζί με το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ (ΙΜΟ 6906103) ήταν οι δύο πρώτες (και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μοναδικές) "παντόφλες κλειστού τύπου" που κατασκευάστηκαν στην χώρα μας. Και οι δύο την ίδια χρονιά, το _1968_, η πρώτη στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου στο Πέραμα, η δεύτερη στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα στο Νέο Ικόνιο - Κερατσίνι. Αργότερα, στις αρχές των '70s, όπως γνωρίζουμε μετασκευάστηκε σε "τέτοιου είδους πλοίο" και το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ (ΙΜΟ 5004831), πρώην αποβατικό LCT 828. Επίσης υπήρξε και το _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Κ - PORTOFERRAIO_ (IMO 7302964) για το οποίο όμως δεν μπορούμε αν είμαστε βέβαιοι αν είχε ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται ως κλειστό, ή αν κλείστηκε κατόπιν της αγοράς του από Ιταλούς, εδώ ή στην Ιταλία. Τέλος να μην ξεχάσω να αναφέρω και την πιθανότητα ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός του _ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ - ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ - ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_ να ήταν για "παντόφλα κλειστού τύπου", μιας και κάπως έτσι απεικονιζόταν σε πρόχειρο σχέδιο από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της εποχής, του ναυπηγείου Ναυτίλος - Σωτηριάδη.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το 1981 κοπηκε στα ναυπηγεια της ΝΑΥΣΙ στο περαμα και μεγαλωσε κατα 12 μετρα, εκει εκλεισαν τα πλαινα και προστεθηκε ο πρυμνιος καταπελτης. Η γεφυρα εμεινε στο πρυμνιο κοματι και οταν εγινε το δεσιμο ηταν λιγο πισω απο τη μεση του πλοιου.
Το 1983 διπλα απο την ιχθυοσκαλα στο Κερατσινι εγινε η μεταφορα της γεφυρας κανονικα εκει που ειναι σημερα και μεγαλωσε το σαλονι προς τη πλωρη. Αυτη ηταν και η τελευταια μετασκευη που εγινε στ ο ΜΑΡΘΑ.
Ακριβως το 2003 εγινε 35 ετων . Θα μπορουσε ομως να ταξιδευει ως τουριστικο, και εδω υπηρχε και υπαρχει ακομα, εργο και μαλλιστα ο γυρος του νησιου εχει μεγαλη αναγκη ενος πλοιου των διαστασεων του ΜΑΡΘΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύτιμες οι πληροφορίες σας αγαπητέ φίλε, και ομολογώ ότι δεν γνώριζα (πιθανότατα δεν έχει ξανααναφερθεί) ότι το πλοίο είχε μεγαλώσει κατά 12 μέτρα το 1981. Μαθαίνουμε..........

Όσο για το αν θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιείται στις ημέρες μας ως τουριστικό στον γύρο του νησιού (υποθέτω εννοείται την Ζάκυνθο), θα μου επιτρέψετε να διατηρήσω τις αμφιβολίες μου. Θεωρώ από λίγο έως και πολύ "παρατραβηγμένο" κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Εαν το πλοιο αγαπητε φιλε  ηταν συντηρημενο ολα αυτα τα χρονια θα μπορουσε να κανει το γυρο της Ζακυνθου-ναυαγιο-σπηλιες-κ.λ.π. χ ωρις προβλημα.
Το δρομολογιο αυτο το εκανε χωρις οικονομικη επιτυχια λογω λανθασμενων χειρισμων το ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ πρωην ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ μηκους 98 μετρων,
Επιτελους χρειαζεται εκει ενα καραβι ωστε οι τουριστες να μην υποφερουν απο τα τεσσερα μποφωρ.
Το ΜΑΡΘΑ σημερα θα ηταν 45 ετων, ομως ταξιδευουν και σημερα πλοια τετοιας ηλικιας.
Στο παρελθον απεσυρθησαν απο την ενεργο δραση πλοια οπως τα ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ κ.α σε ηλικια πανω απο 55 ετη χωρις να δημιουργησουν το παραμικρο προβλημα λογω καλης κατασκευης και επιμελους συντηρησης απο τις εταιρειες τους.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Επισης το ΜΑΡΘΑ το εζησα  και εταξιδεψα μαζι του επι καθημερινης βασης απο το 1968 μεχρι το 1989 οταν αντικατασταθηκε απο το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ,ως επαγγελματιας οδηγος.
Απο τη γεφυρα του περασε και ο καπτα Αναργυρος Σαρρης γνωστος στην ακτοπλοια απο την πετυχημενη του καριερα στα ΝΑΙΑΣ, και ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εαν το πλοιο αγαπητε φιλε  ηταν συντηρημενο ολα αυτα τα χρονια θα μπορουσε να κανει το γυρο της Ζακυνθου-ναυαγιο-σπηλιες-κ.λ.π. χ ωρις προβλημα.
> Το δρομολογιο αυτο το εκανε χωρις οικονομικη επιτυχια λογω λανθασμενων χειρισμων το ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ πρωην ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ μηκους 98 μετρων,
> Επιτελους χρειαζεται εκει ενα καραβι ωστε οι τουριστες να μην υποφερουν απο τα τεσσερα μποφωρ.
> Το ΜΑΡΘΑ σημερα θα ηταν 45 ετων, ομως ταξιδευουν και σημερα πλοια τετοιας ηλικιας.
> Στο παρελθον απεσυρθησαν απο την ενεργο δραση πλοια οπως τα ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ κ.α σε ηλικια πανω απο 55 ετη χωρις να δημιουργησουν το παραμικρο προβλημα λογω καλης κατασκευης και επιμελους συντηρησης απο τις εταιρειες τους.


Επιτρέψτε μου να δευκρινίσω κάποια πράγματα. Όταν έγραψα ότι το _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ _"το αργότερο το 2003 θα μας αποχαιρετούσε ούτως ή άλλως οριστικά και αμετάκλητα με την συμπλήρωση 35ετίας"_ σαφώς εννοούσα ως δρομολογιακό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ. Είναι γνωστό σε όλους ότι ως τουριστικό ή φορτηγό ένα πλοίο μπορεί να ταξιδέψει για όσα χρόνια επιθυμεί ο πλοιοκτήτης του κατόπιν βέβαια επιμελούς συντήρησης όπως και εσείς γράψατε. Στα παραδείγματα που αναφέρατε να προσθέσω πρόχειρα και το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ - ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ που δούλεψε αξιοπρεπέστατα ως τουριστικό μέχρι σχεδόν τα πενήντα του χρόνια. Η "διαφωνία" μας λοιπόν δεν βρίσκεται εδώ, αλλά στον ισχυρισμό σας ότι θα μπορούσε το ΜΑΡΘΑ να δουλεύει μέχρι και σήμερα στο γύρο της Ζακύνθου (Ζάκυνθος - ναυάγιο - σπηλιές κ.λ.π.). Προσωπικά (χωρίς βέβαια να διεκδικώ κανένα αλάθητο) δεν θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ ένα πλοίο 70+ μέτρων να προσεγγίζει καθημερινά σε παραλίες και ακτές όπου βλέπουμε να δραστηριοποιούνται εδώ και χρόνια σαφώς μικρότερα επιβατηγά πλοιάρια και σαφώς πιό "ευέλικτα" σε τέτοιου είδους προσεγγίσεις. Τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί μία εκτεταμένη και πολυδάπανη μετασκευή (μέσα-έξω-πάνω-κάτω). Αυτή βέβαια επαναλαμβάνω είναι ξεκάθαρα μία προσωπική μου γνώμη.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το 98 μέτρων _ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ_ και το σύντομο πέρασμα του από τη Ζάκυνθο, οπωσδήποτε σαν ντόπιος Ζακυνθινός θα γνωρίζετε πολλά περισσότερα από εμένα. Έχω την εντύπωση όμως (και αν κάνω λάθος είναι σαφώς ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε διόρθωση) ότι δεν έκανε ποτέ το "δρομολόγιο" Ζάκυνθος - ναυάγιο - σπηλιές κ.λ.π. Εξ όσων γνωρίζω δούλεψε με βάση του τη Ζάκυνθο για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, για ένα μήνα περίπου στα τέλη του καλοκαιριού του 2005, και δεν έκανε τον γύρο του νησιού αλλά ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες με προσεγγίσεις σε Κεφαλονιά, Λευκάδα, Ιθάκη και Κατάκωλο.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Συμφωνω οτι ηθελε μετασκευη  περισοτερο στη πρυμνη για να μπορει να αποβοιβαζει τους επιβατες , αλλα τα 78 μετρα που εχει μηκος δεν ειναι εμποδιο για το δρομολογιο αυτο.
Το ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ βεβαιως εκανε τα δρομολογια που αναφερετε πηγε ομως και στο ναυαγιο, με οχι καλα αποτελεσματα, καιαφου εβγαλε το χειμωνα στο λιμανι του Αγιου Νικολαου στις βολιμες,κινδυνευσε να βυθισθει λογω ρηγματος που υπεστη απο Β.Α ανεμους που εστελναν ζωντανο κυμα μεσα στο λιμανι.

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

Το ωκεανις όντως έκανε μια φορα γύρο νησιού αλλα μονο με ελάχιστους φίλους και γνωστούς χωρίς επιβάτες. Στο ναυάγιο δεν μπήκε ποτε μονο απο εξω πέρασε . Θα μπορούσε να μπει αλλα οχι να κανει πρόσδεση δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κρατηθεί . Το μαρθα εκανε για πολλες γραμμές είτε δρομολόγιακες είτε τουριστικές . Για το γύρω της ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ εκανε αλλα θα ηταν λιγο υπερβολή .

----------


## cpt. mimis

Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του; Θαύμα θα είναι αν βρεθούν...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_ΜΑΡΘΑ_, 46 χρόνια μετά. Σε σημερινή φωτό από την Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0246_.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ μας πληροφορει οτι το ΜΑΡΘΑ ρυμουλκουμενο  εχει ροτα για γειτονικο διαλυτηριο_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _Ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ μας πληροφορει οτι το ΜΑΡΘΑ ρυμουλκουμενο  εχει ροτα για γειτονικο διαλυτηριο_


Και το ημερολόγιο έγραφε _11 Μαίου 2014_.

46 χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή και καθέλκυση του και 18 μετά τον πρόωρο και οριστικό παροπλισμό του. Παρελήφθη από το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XVII σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί και ξεκίνησε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι με προορισμό το Aliaga γύρω στις 08.30. Αυτήν την ώρα στα νότια της Μακρονήσου, και σε λίγο στα ανοιχτά της Ραφήνας και της Καρύστου όπου είχε περάσει κάποτε έστω και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Τι να πω. Ειναι λυπηρο θα μπορουσε να ταξιδευει αφου ταξιδευουν καραβια της ηλικιας του. Το εζησα  και ταξιδευα μαζι του απο το 1968 μεχρι το 1989 που εφυγε για αλλα νερα. Τωρα εφυγε για το ταξιδι χωρις γυρισμο, αλλα θα μενει παντα ζωντανο στ η μνημη μου .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ μας πληροφορει οτι το ΜΑΡΘΑ ρυμουλκουμενο εχει ροτα για γειτονικο διαλυτηριο_


 Όσο κ να το περιμέναμε,το θέαμα ήταν θλιβερό όταν από το μπαλκόνι μου αντίκρυσα στα ανοικτά της ράδας του Πειραιά το γνώριμο σουλούπι να ρυμουλκείται σιωπηλό προς τον θάνατο.
Προσωπικά,τελευταία φορά που το είχα δει ενεργό, ήταν στην Ζάκυνθο όταν τον Οκτώβριο 1982 πήγαμε με το πολεμικό να αποδώσουμε τιμές στον ¶γιο.
Έπεσε η αυλαία κ γιά αυτό... :Apologetic:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Όσο κ να το περιμέναμε,το θέαμα ήταν θλιβερό όταν από το μπαλκόνι μου αντίκρυσα στα ανοικτά της ράδας του Πειραιά το γνώριμο σουλούπι να ρυμουλκείται σιωπηλό προς τον θάνατο.
> Προσωπικά,τελευταία φορά που το είχα δει ενεργό, ήταν στην Ζάκυνθο όταν τον Οκτώβριο 1982 πήγαμε με το πολεμικό να αποδώσουμε τιμές στον ¶γιο.
> Έπεσε η αυλαία κ γιά αυτό...


Παρά να βρίσκεται εκεί τόσα χρόνια... καλύτερα να εφευφε. Κρίμα... Θα το θυμόμαστε

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του Selim San όπως συνάντησε το πλοίο προσαραγμένο στην Αλιάγα, πριν ακόμη πιάσουν δουλειά οι εργάτες του διαλυτηρίου.

Image2.jpg Image3.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΘΑ καλοκαιρι 1996 στον πειραια, ενα χρονο πριν τον πολυχρονο παροπλισμο του.Θυμαμαι οτι τον ιουλιο του 1997 ηθελε να το <χτυπησει> ο Κωστας Παναγιωτοπουλος αφου ειχε βαλει στη γραμμη πελοπονησου κυθηρων το Μαρια Πα, αλλα το εχασε θα ειχε μερικα χρονια ενεργης παρουσιας ακομα 


scans2012 (263).jpg

----------


## GIIANNHS

Ένα μικρο καράβι με πολλα χαρίσματα ήταν το μαρθα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και το πλοίο σαπίζει τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια στα Αμπελάκια το έχουμε δει σε αρκετές πόζες να είναι σκουριασμένο και θλιβερό. 
> Ας το δούμε όμως και σε μια πόζα όταν έγραφε τίτλους... 
> 43 χρόνια πριν και στα Ναυπηγεία Αφών Κορωναίου μας ποζάρει το ΜΑΡΘΑ δίπλα σε μια φορτηγίδα πριν ακόμη έρθει σε επαφή με το υγρό στοιχείο. 
> Όπως αναφέρει το άρθρο το κόστος κατασκευής έφτασε τα 14 εκατ. δρχ. και οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 58 x 11 x 2,8 μέτρα.
> 
> Από το περιοδικό "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" του 1967
> martha1.jpg


Καθελκυση του *ΜΑΡΘΑ* οπως παρουσιαστηκε στο _Εμπρος_, 17/2/1968
19680217 Μαρθα Εμπρος.jpg

----------


## aegina

Μια ερωτηση : Ηταν το ΜΑΡΘΑ το πρωτο κλειστο φερρυ που φτιαχτηκε στην Ελλαδα η η μετασκευη του ΑΓ.ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ;

----------


## Ellinis

Είχαν προηγηθεί το 1965 οι ναυπηγήσεις των ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ (ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ, ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ) και ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ του Στρίντζη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aν κατάλαβα καλά,ο φίλος εννοεί παντόφλες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν ο φίλος _aegina_ εννοεί γενικώς κλειστό φέρρυ, έχει ήδη δώσει την απάντηση ο _Ellinis_. Αν όμως εννοεί κλειστό φέρρυ σε "στυλ παντόφλας", τότε θα πρέπει να σημειώσουμε ότι την ίδια χρονιά με το _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ (1968) κατασκευάστηκε στο Πέραμα στο ναυπηγείο Ν. Σάββα το κλειστό φέρρυ επίσης σε "στυλ παντόφλας" _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ (το θέμα του _εδώ_). Αυτά τα δύο μαζί είναι τα πρώτα κλειστά φέρρυ αυτού του τύπου που κατασκευάστηκαν στην χώρα μας, αλλά και ταυτόχρονα σχεδόν .....τα τελευταία, αφού μόνο ένα παρόμοιο ακόμα κτίστηκε, το 1972, το _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Κ - PORTOFERRAIO_ και σημερινό BOMARIS LEGEND (το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_).

Και δεν είναι περίεργο βέβαια που φτιάχτηκαν μόνο αυτά τα τρία, μιας και ουσιαστικά δεν υπήρχε λόγος ύπαρξης τους. Από την στιγμή που το γκαράζ τους ήταν σκεπασμένο, ήταν μία περιττή και ανεξήγητη "πολυτέλεια" όλος ο χώρος - το κατάστρωμα πάνω από το γκαράζ να παραμένει ανεκμετάλλευτο ενώ η γέφυρα και οι χώροι των επιβατών περιοριζόντουσαν στην πρύμη.

Όσον αφορά το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ δεν είμαι σίγουρος πότε "κλείστηκε". Από άλλον έχω ακούσει πριν ακόμα φύγει από την Ζάκυνθο προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60, από άλλον ενώ είχε πιά φύγει και κάπου γύρω στο 1972, αν ξέρει κάποιος έγκυρα μας το λέει. Ούτως ή άλλως όμως επρόκειτο για μετασκευή και όχι για δική μας ναυπήγηση.

Τέλος, ας μην ξεχνάμε και το θρυλικό _ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ - ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ - ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_, που ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται ως "κλειστή παντόφλα", ακριβώς στο στυλ των _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_, αλλά στην πορεία τα πλάνα (ευτυχώς !!!) άλλαξαν και ολοκληρώθηκε ως κανονικό φέρρυ κλειστού τύπου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια των _ΜΑΡΘΑ, ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ, ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ τον Σεπτεμβριο 1982.
_Δρασις_ Ζακυνθου, 10 Σεμτεμβριου 1982.

19820910 Μαρθα Δρασις.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> κατασκευάστηκε στο Πέραμα στο ναυπηγείο Ν. Σάββα το κλειστό φέρρυ επίσης σε "στυλ παντόφλας" _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ (το θέμα του _εδώ_). 
> 
> Όσον αφορά το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ δεν είμαι σίγουρος πότε "κλείστηκε". Από άλλον έχω ακούσει πριν ακόμα φύγει από την Ζάκυνθο προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60, από άλλον ενώ είχε πιά φύγει και κάπου γύρω στο 1972, αν ξέρει κάποιος έγκυρα μας το λέει.


Μόνο πού η φωτό του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ χάθηκε. Υπάρχει,ώστε να ξανανεβεί;;

To μόνο που θυμάμαι ότι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ εμφανίστηκε στον Σαρωνικό κλειστό.

----------


## aegina

Ευχαριστω πολυ ! Το ΑΓ.ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ οντως εμφανιστηκε σκεπαστο στην Αιγινα το 1972 η 73. Εμεινε στη γραμμη μεχρι το 76 η 77.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μάρθα Πηγή: Επαγγελματικός κατάλογος Κυθήρων περίπου τέλη 80 - αρχές 90

ΜΑΡΘΑ-12-Anastasios-Sakellariou-Το-πλοio-Μάρθα-Πηγή-Επαγγελματικός-κατάλογος-Κυθήρων-περίπου-τέλ.jpg

----------


## npapad

Το ΜΑΡΘΑ στις 24-8-2009 από τον Peter Fitzpatrick. Δίπλα του το Αλιευτικό ΑΓΙΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΕΣ.
piraeus aug 08 cuts 085.jpg

----------

